# kaputtes Portage

## rennreh

Hallo,

ich wollte KDE 4.1 installieren und mittlerweile hab ich es geschafft, das mein Portage nicht mehr richtig ist. Leider hilft das revdeb-rebuild mir auch nicht mehr  :Sad: 

Was kann ich nun tun ?

Muss ich gentoo komplett neu bauen ?

Die Komplette ausgabe von rebuild:

```

* Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

* Checking reverse dependencies

* Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

* will be emerged.

* Collecting system binaries and libraries

* Found existing 1_files.rr

* Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

* Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

* Checking dynamic linking consistency

* Found existing 3_broken.rr.

* Assigning files to packages

* Found existing 4_raw.rr

* Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

* Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

* Assigning packages to ebuilds

* Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

* Evaluating package order

* Found existing 5_order.rr

* Generated new 5_order.rr

* All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot app-crypt/qca:2

kde-base/automoc:0

media-video/vlc:0

x11-libs/qt-core:4

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4

x11-libs/qt-script:4

x11-libs/qt-sql:4

x11-libs/qt-test:4

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 10) x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2

* qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2-headers.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

* qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

* checking ebuild checksums ;-) ... [ ok ]

* checking auxfile checksums ;-) ... [ ok ]

* checking miscfile checksums ;-) ... [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

tar xjpf /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/distdir/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2 qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/configure qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/LICENSE.GPL2 qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/LICENSE.GPL3 qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/projects.pro qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/qbase.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/qt_targets.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/qt_install.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/mkspecs qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/qmake qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/dbus qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/tools/qdbus/qdbus qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/tools/qdbus/qdbusxml2cpp qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/tools/qdbus/qdbuscpp2xml qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/include/Qt/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/include/QtCore/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/include/QtDBus/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/corelib/global/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/corelib/io/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/corelib/kernel/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/corelib/thread/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/corelib/tools/

tar xjpf /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/distdir/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2-headers.tar.bz2

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2 ...

./configure -no-pch -release -no-separate-debug-info -arch i386 -stl -verbose -largefile -confirm-license -no-rpath -prefix /usr -bindir /usr/bin -libdir /usr/lib/qt4 -datadir /usr/share/qt4 -docdir /usr/share/doc/qt-4.4.2 -headerdir /usr/include/qt4 -plugindir /usr/lib/qt4/plugins -sysconfdir /etc/qt4 -translationdir /usr/share/qt4/translations -examplesdir /usr/share/qt4/examples -demosdir /usr/share/qt4/demos -silent -fast -reduce-relocations -nomake examples -nomake demos -dbus-linked

This is the Qt/X11 Open Source Edition.

Determining system architecture... (Linux:2.6.25-gentoo-r8:i686)

32-bit Intel 80x86 (i386)

'i386' is supported

System architecture: 'i386'

Symbol visibility control enabled.

Symbolic function binding enabled.

You are licensed to use this software under the terms of

the GNU General Public License (GPL) versions 2 or 3.

You have already accepted the terms of the license.

floatmath auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

floatmath disabled.

mmx auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

mmx disabled.

3dnow auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

3dnow disabled.

sse auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

sse disabled.

sse2 auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

sse2 disabled.

zlib auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

zlib disabled.

libjpeg auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

libjpeg disabled.

libtiff auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

libtiff disabled.

libmng auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

libmng disabled.

libpng auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

libpng disabled.

InterBase auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

InterBase disabled.

MySQL (thread-safe) auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

MySQL (thread-safe) disabled.

MySQL (thread-unsafe) auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

MySQL (thread-unsafe) disabled.

ODBC auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

ODBC disabled.

PostgreSQL auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

PostgreSQL disabled.

SQLite2 auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

SQLite2 disabled.

NIS auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

NIS disabled.

Cups auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

Cups disabled.

POSIX iconv auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

POSIX iconv disabled.

GNU libiconv auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

GNU libiconv disabled.

D-Bus auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

D-Bus disabled.

The QtDBus module cannot be enabled because libdbus-1 version 0.62 was not found.

Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to ./configure to see the final report.

If you believe this message is in error you may use the continue

switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.

*

* ERROR: x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 49: Called src_compile

* environment, line 2677: Called qt4-build_src_compile

* environment, line 2467: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* ./configure ${myconf} || die "./configure failed";

* The die message:

* ./configure failed

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/temp/environment'.

*

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, Log file:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:

*

* ERROR: x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 49: Called src_compile

* environment, line 2677: Called qt4-build_src_compile

* environment, line 2467: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* ./configure ${myconf} || die "./configure failed";

* The die message:

* ./configure failed

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/temp/environment'.

*

*

* revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

* you have the following choices:

* - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

* - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

* (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

* - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

* - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

* remove temporary files, and try again.

* (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

*

* To remove temporary files, please run:

* rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr
```

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm evtl hilft folgendes:

emerge -a1 --nodeps make binutils util-linux libtool cmake automoc

Aber portage ist es nicht, da ist irgendwas anderes kaputt, evtl. sogar einfach dieses Paket, versuch mal ein emerge --resume --skip-first

----------

## mv

Portage scheint die Paketreihenfolge nicht richtig zu erkennen. Ich vermute, ein manuelles "emerge -1 qt-core" dürfte Abhilfe schaffen.

----------

## rennreh

Hi ,

also versuch 1 mit emerge -a1 --nodeps make binutils util-linux libtool cmake automoc  schlägt leider fehl:

```

strip: i486-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/cmake

   usr/bin/cpack

   usr/bin/ctest

   usr/bin/ccmake

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1

>>> Emerging (6 of 6) kde-base/automoc-0.9.84

 * automoc4-0.9.84.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking automoc4-0.9.84.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/automoc-0.9.84/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/automoc-0.9.84/work/automoc4-0.9.84 ...

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/automoc-0.9.84/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Check size of void*

-- Check size of void* - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

CMake Error: Qt qmake not found!

-- Configuring done

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/automoc-0.9.84 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 2494:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *             environment, line  581:  Called cmake-utils_src_configureout

 *             environment, line  600:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake -C "${TMPDIR}/gentoo_common_config.cmake" ${cmakeargs} "${S}" || die "Cmake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Cmake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/automoc-0.9.84/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/automoc-0.9.84/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/automoc-0.9.84, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/automoc-0.9.84/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1:

 * USE=crypt has been changed to USE=loop-aes.  If you need

 * support for it, make sure to update your USE accordingly.

 * Messages for package kde-base/automoc-0.9.84:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/automoc-0.9.84 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 2494:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *             environment, line  581:  Called cmake-utils_src_configureout

 *             environment, line  600:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake -C "${TMPDIR}/gentoo_common_config.cmake" ${cmakeargs} "${S}" || die "Cmake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Cmake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/automoc-0.9.84/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/automoc-0.9.84/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 156 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 46 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

versuch 2 leider auch:

```

emerge --resume --skip-first

*** Resuming merge...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

und versuch 3 

```

emerge -1 qt-core

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2

 * qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2-headers.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

tar xjpf /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/distdir/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2 qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/configure qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/LICENSE.GPL2 qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/LICENSE.GPL3 qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/projects.pro qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/qbase.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/qt_targets.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/qt_install.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/mkspecs qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/qmake qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/dbus qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/tools/qdbus/qdbus qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/tools/qdbus/qdbusxml2cpp qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/tools/qdbus/qdbuscpp2xml qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/include/Qt/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/include/QtCore/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/include/QtDBus/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/corelib/global/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/corelib/io/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/corelib/kernel/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/corelib/thread/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/src/corelib/tools/

tar xjpf /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/distdir/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2-headers.tar.bz2

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2 ...

./configure -no-pch -release -no-separate-debug-info -arch i386 -stl -verbose -largefile -confirm-license -no-rpath -prefix /usr -bindir /usr/bin -libdir /usr/lib/qt4 -datadir /usr/share/qt4 -docdir /usr/share/doc/qt-4.4.2 -headerdir /usr/include/qt4 -plugindir /usr/lib/qt4/plugins -sysconfdir /etc/qt4 -translationdir /usr/share/qt4/translations -examplesdir /usr/share/qt4/examples -demosdir /usr/share/qt4/demos -silent -fast -reduce-relocations -nomake examples -nomake demos -dbus-linked

This is the Qt/X11 Open Source Edition.

Determining system architecture... (Linux:2.6.25-gentoo-r8:i686)

    32-bit Intel 80x86 (i386)

    'i386' is supported

System architecture: 'i386'

Symbol visibility control enabled.

Symbolic function binding enabled.

You are licensed to use this software under the terms of

the GNU General Public License (GPL) versions 2 or 3.

You have already accepted the terms of the  license.

floatmath auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

floatmath disabled.

mmx auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

mmx disabled.

3dnow auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

3dnow disabled.

sse auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

sse disabled.

sse2 auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

sse2 disabled.

zlib auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

zlib disabled.

libjpeg auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

libjpeg disabled.

libtiff auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

libtiff disabled.

libmng auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

libmng disabled.

libpng auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

libpng disabled.

InterBase auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

InterBase disabled.

MySQL (thread-safe) auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

MySQL (thread-safe) disabled.

MySQL (thread-unsafe) auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

MySQL (thread-unsafe) disabled.

ODBC auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

ODBC disabled.

PostgreSQL auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

PostgreSQL disabled.

SQLite2 auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

SQLite2 disabled.

NIS auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

NIS disabled.

Cups auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

Cups disabled.

POSIX iconv auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

POSIX iconv disabled.

GNU libiconv auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

GNU libiconv disabled.

D-Bus auto-detection... ()

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/config.tests/unix/compile.test: line 56: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2/bin/qmake: No such file or directory

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

D-Bus disabled.

The QtDBus module cannot be enabled because libdbus-1 version 0.62 was not found.

 Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to ./configure to see the final report.

 If you believe this message is in error you may use the continue

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2672:  Called qt4-build_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2462:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./configure ${myconf} || die "./configure failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   ./configure failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2672:  Called qt4-build_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2462:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./configure ${myconf} || die "./configure failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   ./configure failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi,

In der Fehlermeldung steht: 

```
The QtDBus module cannot be enabled because libdbus-1 version 0.62 was not found.
```

Probier doch mal: 

```
emerge -uDNtv x11-libs/qt-dbus
```

Gruß

aleph

----------

## franzf

Naja, qt-dbus wird nix bringen, wenn qmake auf /bin/qmake zeigt...

Ich tippe auf eine "defekte" eclass, wahrscheinlich in nem Overlay.

Du kannst jetzt mal versuchen

1) Neu zu syncen (emerge --sync), vielleicht behebt sich da das Problem von selbst...

2) emerge --info (vielleicht auch gleich noch hier posten) durchsuchen nach overlays.

In diesen Overlays gibt es oft ein Verzeichnis "eclass". Alle Dateien die da drinliegen mal hier (mit Namen) posten.

Ich tippe mittlerweile auf ein fehlerhaftes qt4-build.eclass.

Normalerweise will qt-core nämlich erst qmake bauen, da steht dann nur

building qmake

oder so. Das fehlt mir bei dir.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## rennreh

hi,

emerge -uDNtv x11-libs/qt-dbus funktionierte leider nicht.

```

emerge -uDNtv x11-libs/qt-dbus

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-debug -pch" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2  USE="qt3support ssl -debug -doc -glib -pch" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus qt3support -debug -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch -tiff -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2  USE="accessibility -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus qt3support -debug -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch -tiff -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus qt3support -debug -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch -tiff -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2 [1.3.9] USE="X dbus java jpeg pam perl python samba ssl -acl* -avahi -gnutls -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -slp -static -tiff -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ]   virtual/ghostscript-0 

[nomerge      ]    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62  USE="X cups gtk* jpeg2k* -bindist -cjk -djvu" 

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]      dev-libs/glib-2.16.5  USE="-debug -fam -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 

[ebuild     UD]       sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.8_p20080602] USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla (-glibc-compat20%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ]        sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran gtk* mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ]   net-fs/samba-3.0.32  USE="cups ipv6 pam python readline -acl* -ads -async -automount -caps -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ]   app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62  USE="X cups gtk* jpeg2k* -bindist -cjk -djvu" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]    net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2 [1.3.9] USE="X dbus java jpeg pam perl python samba ssl -acl* -avahi -gnutls -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -slp -static -tiff -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2  USE="accessibility -debug -pch" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2  USE="qt3support ssl -debug -doc -glib -pch" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1  USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 

[ebuild     UD]    app-misc/ca-certificates-20080514-r2 [20080809] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[ebuild     UD]  dev-libs/atk-1.22.0 [1.24.0] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2 [1.3.9] USE="X dbus java jpeg pam perl python samba ssl -acl* -avahi -gnutls -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -slp -static -tiff -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ]   virtual/jre-1.6.0 

[nomerge      ]    virtual/jdk-1.6.0 

[nomerge      ]     dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc" 

[nomerge      ]      dev-java/java-config-2.1.6 

[nomerge      ]       dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7 [2.5.2-r8] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads -berkdb -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 

[nomerge      ]        app-admin/python-updater-0.5 

[nomerge      ]         sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc14  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[nomerge      ]          sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.12-r2] USE="nls -acl* (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 

[nomerge      ]           sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 

[ebuild     UD]            sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6 [1.20.5] USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]          app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.2_p39] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -plugins -vanilla (-examples%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62  USE="X cups gtk* jpeg2k* -bindist -cjk -djvu" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r2  USE="jpeg opengl*" 

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 [7.2] USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 

[nomerge      ]    app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 

[nomerge      ]     app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1  USE="-bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild     UD]      sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.26] USE="python" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[ebuild     UD]  x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30 [0.51] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.0.32  USE="cups ipv6 pam python readline -acl* -ads -async -automount -caps -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" 

[ebuild     UD]  sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 [1.0.2] USE="cracklib nls -audit (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]   sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 [2.8.13] USE="nls python" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran gtk* mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     UD]  sys-devel/bison-2.3 [2.4-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.0.32  USE="cups ipv6 pam python readline -acl* -ads -async -automount -caps -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" 

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2 [1.3.9] USE="X dbus java jpeg pam perl python samba ssl -acl* -avahi -gnutls -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -slp -static -tiff -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 

[ebuild     UD]   dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0-r1 [1.4.3-r1] USE="nls%* -bindist -idea" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080514-r2 [20080809]

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.5  USE="-static" 

[ebuild     UD]   sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.12-r2] USE="nls -acl* (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/jre-1.6.0 

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 

[ebuild     UD]    sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 [4.13] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ]     sys-devel/gettext-0.17  USE="nls openmp -acl* -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ]      dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.2  USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc* -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]       dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7 [2.5.2-r8] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads -berkdb -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ]        sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r2  USE="jpeg opengl*" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]  media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 [7.2] USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[ebuild     UD]  x11-libs/pango-1.20.5 [1.22.2] USE="X -debug -doc" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2 [1.3.9] USE="X dbus java jpeg pam perl python samba ssl -acl* -avahi -gnutls -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -slp -static -tiff -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild     UD]   x11-apps/xprop-1.0.3 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r2  USE="jpeg opengl*" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 

[nomerge      ]   virtual/glu-7.0 

[nomerge      ]    media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 [7.2] USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 

[ebuild     UD]     x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0 [2.4.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]     x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3 [2.0.4] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[ebuild     UD]  x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1 [1.8.2] USE="X opengl -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -svg -test% -xcb" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]   x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0 [0.12.0] USE="-debug (-altivec%) (-mmx%) (-sse%) (-sse2%)" 0 kB

Total: 32 packages (22 downgrades, 3 new, 7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 32) x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0

 * pixman-0.10.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pixman-0.10.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/work

 * Running elibtoolize in: pixman-0.10.0

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/work/pixman-0.10.0 ...

 * econf: updating pixman-0.10.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating pixman-0.10.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i486-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --build=i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking build system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i486-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for getisax... no

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for -fvisibility... yes

checking whether to use MMX intrinsics... yes

checking whether to use SSE intrinsics... no

checking whether to use SSE2 intrinsics... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for GTK... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating pixman-1.pc

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating pixman/Makefile

config.status: creating pixman/pixman-version.h

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make -j2

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/work/pixman-0.10.0'

Making all in pixman

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/work/pixman-0.10.0/pixman'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-access.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-access.Tpo -c -o pixman-access.lo pixman-access.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-access-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-access-accessors.Tpo -c -o pixman-access-accessors.lo pixman-access-accessors.c

mkdir .libs

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-access.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-access.Tpo -c pixman-access.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-access.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-access-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-access-accessors.Tpo -c pixman-access-accessors.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-access-accessors.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-access-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-access-accessors.Tpo -c pixman-access-accessors.c -o pixman-access-accessors.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-access.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-access.Tpo -c pixman-access.c -o pixman-access.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-access-accessors.Tpo .deps/pixman-access-accessors.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-region.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-region.Tpo -c -o pixman-region.lo pixman-region.c

mv -f .deps/pixman-access.Tpo .deps/pixman-access.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-image.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-image.Tpo -c -o pixman-image.lo pixman-image.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-region.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-region.Tpo -c pixman-region.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-region.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-image.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-image.Tpo -c pixman-image.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-image.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-image.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-image.Tpo -c pixman-image.c -o pixman-image.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-image.Tpo .deps/pixman-image.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-combine.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-combine.Tpo -c -o pixman-combine.lo pixman-combine.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-region.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-region.Tpo -c pixman-region.c -o pixman-region.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-region.Tpo .deps/pixman-region.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-compose.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-compose.Tpo -c -o pixman-compose.lo pixman-compose.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-combine.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-combine.Tpo -c pixman-combine.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-combine.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-compose.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-compose.Tpo -c pixman-compose.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-compose.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-compose.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-compose.Tpo -c pixman-compose.c -o pixman-compose.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-combine.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-combine.Tpo -c pixman-combine.c -o pixman-combine.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-compose.Tpo .deps/pixman-compose.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-compose-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-compose-accessors.Tpo -c -o pixman-compose-accessors.lo pixman-compose-accessors.c

mv -f .deps/pixman-combine.Tpo .deps/pixman-combine.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-pict.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-pict.Tpo -c -o pixman-pict.lo pixman-pict.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-compose-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-compose-accessors.Tpo -c pixman-compose-accessors.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-compose-accessors.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-compose-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-compose-accessors.Tpo -c pixman-compose-accessors.c -o pixman-compose-accessors.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-compose-accessors.Tpo .deps/pixman-compose-accessors.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-source.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-source.Tpo -c -o pixman-source.lo pixman-source.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-pict.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-pict.Tpo -c pixman-pict.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-pict.o

pixman-pict.c:110: warning: 'fbCompositeOver_x888x8x8888' defined but not used

pixman-pict.c:1061: warning: 'fbCompositeSrcSrc_nxn' defined but not used

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-source.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-source.Tpo -c pixman-source.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-source.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-source.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-source.Tpo -c pixman-source.c -o pixman-source.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-pict.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-pict.Tpo -c pixman-pict.c -o pixman-pict.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-source.Tpo .deps/pixman-source.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-transformed.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-transformed.Tpo -c -o pixman-transformed.lo pixman-transformed.c

mv -f .deps/pixman-pict.Tpo .deps/pixman-pict.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-transformed-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-transformed-accessors.Tpo -c -o pixman-transformed-accessors.lo pixman-transformed-accessors.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-transformed.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-transformed.Tpo -c pixman-transformed.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-transformed.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-transformed-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-transformed-accessors.Tpo -c pixman-transformed-accessors.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-transformed-accessors.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-transformed.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-transformed.Tpo -c pixman-transformed.c -o pixman-transformed.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-transformed-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-transformed-accessors.Tpo -c pixman-transformed-accessors.c -o pixman-transformed-accessors.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-transformed-accessors.Tpo .deps/pixman-transformed-accessors.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-utils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-utils.Tpo -c -o pixman-utils.lo pixman-utils.c

mv -f .deps/pixman-transformed.Tpo .deps/pixman-transformed.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-edge.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-edge.Tpo -c -o pixman-edge.lo pixman-edge.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-edge.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-edge.Tpo -c pixman-edge.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-edge.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-edge.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-edge.Tpo -c pixman-edge.c -o pixman-edge.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-edge.Tpo .deps/pixman-edge.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-edge-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-edge-accessors.Tpo -c -o pixman-edge-accessors.lo pixman-edge-accessors.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-utils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-utils.Tpo -c pixman-utils.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-utils.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-utils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-utils.Tpo -c pixman-utils.c -o pixman-utils.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-utils.Tpo .deps/pixman-utils.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-trap.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-trap.Tpo -c -o pixman-trap.lo pixman-trap.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-edge-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-edge-accessors.Tpo -c pixman-edge-accessors.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-edge-accessors.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-edge-accessors.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-edge-accessors.Tpo -c pixman-edge-accessors.c -o pixman-edge-accessors.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-trap.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-trap.Tpo -c pixman-trap.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-trap.o

pixman-trap.c:91: warning: 'dump_image' defined but not used

mv -f .deps/pixman-edge-accessors.Tpo .deps/pixman-edge-accessors.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-compute-region.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-compute-region.Tpo -c -o pixman-compute-region.lo pixman-compute-region.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-trap.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-trap.Tpo -c pixman-trap.c -o pixman-trap.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-trap.Tpo .deps/pixman-trap.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-timer.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-timer.Tpo -c -o pixman-timer.lo pixman-timer.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-compute-region.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-compute-region.Tpo -c pixman-compute-region.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-compute-region.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-compute-region.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-compute-region.Tpo -c pixman-compute-region.c -o pixman-compute-region.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-compute-region.Tpo .deps/pixman-compute-region.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -mmmx -Winline --param inline-unit-growth=10000 --param large-function-growth=10000 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.Tpo -c -o libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.lo `test -f 'pixman-mmx.c' || echo './'`pixman-mmx.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-timer.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-timer.Tpo -c pixman-timer.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixman-timer.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-timer.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-timer.Tpo -c pixman-timer.c -o pixman-timer.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/pixman-timer.Tpo .deps/pixman-timer.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -mmmx -msse2 -Winline --param inline-unit-growth=10000 --param large-function-growth=10000 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.Tpo -c -o libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.lo `test -f 'pixman-sse.c' || echo './'`pixman-sse.c

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -mmmx -Winline --param inline-unit-growth=10000 --param large-function-growth=10000 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.Tpo -c pixman-mmx.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -mmmx -msse2 -Winline --param inline-unit-growth=10000 --param large-function-growth=10000 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.Tpo -c pixman-sse.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.o

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -mmmx -msse2 -Winline --param inline-unit-growth=10000 --param large-function-growth=10000 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.Tpo -c pixman-sse.c -o libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.Tpo .deps/libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -mmmx -msse2 -Winline --param inline-unit-growth=10000 --param large-function-growth=10000 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden  -Wl,-O1 -o libpixman-sse.la  libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.lo  

i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libpixman-sse.a .libs/libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.o

i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libpixman-sse.a

creating libpixman-sse.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libpixman-sse.la && ln -s ../libpixman-sse.la libpixman-sse.la)

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -mmmx -Winline --param inline-unit-growth=10000 --param large-function-growth=10000 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.Tpo -c pixman-mmx.c -o libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.Tpo .deps/libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -mmmx -Winline --param inline-unit-growth=10000 --param large-function-growth=10000 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden  -Wl,-O1 -o libpixman-mmx.la  libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.lo  

i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libpixman-mmx.a .libs/libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.o

i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libpixman-mmx.a

creating libpixman-mmx.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libpixman-mmx.la && ln -s ../libpixman-mmx.la libpixman-mmx.la)

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -version-info 10:0:10 -Wl,-O1 -o libpixman-1.la -rpath /usr/lib pixman-access.lo pixman-access-accessors.lo pixman-region.lo pixman-image.lo pixman-combine.lo pixman-compose.lo pixman-compose-accessors.lo pixman-pict.lo pixman-source.lo pixman-transformed.lo pixman-transformed-accessors.lo pixman-utils.lo pixman-edge.lo pixman-edge-accessors.lo pixman-trap.lo pixman-compute-region.lo pixman-timer.lo -lm libpixman-mmx.la libpixman-sse.la 

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/pixman-access.o .libs/pixman-access-accessors.o .libs/pixman-region.o .libs/pixman-image.o .libs/pixman-combine.o .libs/pixman-compose.o .libs/pixman-compose-accessors.o .libs/pixman-pict.o .libs/pixman-source.o .libs/pixman-transformed.o .libs/pixman-transformed-accessors.o .libs/pixman-utils.o .libs/pixman-edge.o .libs/pixman-edge-accessors.o .libs/pixman-trap.o .libs/pixman-compute-region.o .libs/pixman-timer.o -Wl,--whole-archive ./.libs/libpixman-mmx.a ./.libs/libpixman-sse.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -lm  -mtune=i686 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libpixman-1.so.0 -o .libs/libpixman-1.so.0.10.0

(cd .libs && rm -f libpixman-1.so.0 && ln -s libpixman-1.so.0.10.0 libpixman-1.so.0)

(cd .libs && rm -f libpixman-1.so && ln -s libpixman-1.so.0.10.0 libpixman-1.so)

rm -fr .libs/libpixman-1.lax

mkdir .libs/libpixman-1.lax

rm -fr .libs/libpixman-1.lax/libpixman-mmx.a

mkdir .libs/libpixman-1.lax/libpixman-mmx.a

(cd .libs/libpixman-1.lax/libpixman-mmx.a && i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar x /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/work/pixman-0.10.0/pixman/./.libs/libpixman-mmx.a)

rm -fr .libs/libpixman-1.lax/libpixman-sse.a

mkdir .libs/libpixman-1.lax/libpixman-sse.a

(cd .libs/libpixman-1.lax/libpixman-sse.a && i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar x /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/work/pixman-0.10.0/pixman/./.libs/libpixman-sse.a)

i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libpixman-1.a  pixman-access.o pixman-access-accessors.o pixman-region.o pixman-image.o pixman-combine.o pixman-compose.o pixman-compose-accessors.o pixman-pict.o pixman-source.o pixman-transformed.o pixman-transformed-accessors.o pixman-utils.o pixman-edge.o pixman-edge-accessors.o pixman-trap.o pixman-compute-region.o pixman-timer.o  .libs/libpixman-1.lax/libpixman-mmx.a/libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.o  .libs/libpixman-1.lax/libpixman-sse.a/libpixman_sse_la-pixman-sse.o 

i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libpixman-1.a

rm -fr .libs/libpixman-1.lax

creating libpixman-1.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libpixman-1.la && ln -s ../libpixman-1.la libpixman-1.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/work/pixman-0.10.0/pixman'

Making all in test

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/work/pixman-0.10.0/test'

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../pixman -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12      -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT composite-test.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/composite-test.Tpo -c -o composite-test.o composite-test.c

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../pixman -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12      -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT gradient-test.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gradient-test.Tpo -c -o gradient-test.o gradient-test.c

composite-test.c: In function 'main':

composite-test.c:111: warning: unused variable 'j'

gradient-test.c: In function 'main':

gradient-test.c:94: warning: unused variable 'id'

gradient-test.c:85: warning: unused variable 'p2'

gradient-test.c:84: warning: unused variable 'p1'

mv -f .deps/composite-test.Tpo .deps/composite-test.Po

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../pixman -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12      -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -MT fetch-test.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fetch-test.Tpo -c -o fetch-test.o fetch-test.c

mv -f .deps/gradient-test.Tpo .deps/gradient-test.Po

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden  -Wl,-O1 -o composite-test composite-test.o ../pixman/libpixman-1.la -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   

mv -f .deps/fetch-test.Tpo .deps/fetch-test.Po

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden  -Wl,-O1 -o gradient-test gradient-test.o ../pixman/libpixman-1.la -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   

mkdir .libs

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/gradient-test gradient-test.o  ../pixman/.libs/libpixman-1.so /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so -lz -lm /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so 

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -fvisibility=hidden -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/composite-test composite-test.o  ../pixman/.libs/libpixman-1.so /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so -lz -lm /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so 

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_rectangles'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_intersect'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_init_rects'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_contains_rectangle'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_init'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_copy'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_not_empty'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_union_rect'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_n_rects'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_extents'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_image_set_clip_region32'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_subtract'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_fini'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_translate'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_init_rect'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [gradient-test] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_rectangles'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_intersect'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_init_rects'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_contains_rectangle'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_init'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_copy'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_not_empty'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_union_rect'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_n_rects'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_extents'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_image_set_clip_region32'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_subtract'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_fini'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_translate'

/usr/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_region32_init_rect'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [composite-test] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/work/pixman-0.10.0/test'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/work/pixman-0.10.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2935:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3705:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 3741:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2935:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3705:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 3741:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

emerge --sync funktioniert weiterhin problemlos, hat aber leider das problem nicht behoben.

emerge --info sagt:

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc14 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 18 Nov 2008 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa battery bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde latex lilo midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre perl pppd python qt3 readline reflection samba session sound spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode usb x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

franzf, das mit dem overlay/eclass habe ich nicht verstanden.

mfg

----------

## obrut<-

das ist in diesem falle egal, da du keine overlays zu nutzen scheinst. laut emerge --info ist die entsprechende umgebungsvariable nämlich nicht gesetzt.

btw: es heißt "emerge --skipfirst" also ohne bindestrich nach "skip". --resume ist in dem falle nicht nötig. 

zur problemlösung selbst fällt mir leider nichts ein

----------

## mv

Ich würde mal alle qt-*-Pakete manuell unmergen (vorsichtshalber zuvor mit quickpkg sichen) und dann mit emerge -NDu world neu bauen lassen: Ich vermute, qt-core findet beim compilieren ein File vor, das es nicht geben sollte.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hast Du in Deiner Datei "/etc/portage/package.keywords" was verändert?

Emerge will bei Dir ein Haufen Pakete downgraden. Trag die vielleicht mal in o. g. Datei ein, damit die aktuelleren Versionen beinbehalten werden.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## obrut<-

hast du mit "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86" etwas installiert? wenn ja, gewöhn es dir lieber ab. bereitet arge probleme. wenn du pakete aus ~arch installieren möchtest, arbeite lieber mit /etc/portage/package.keywords/ . das ist der saubere weg.

----------

## notHerbert

Das CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu" scheint mir komisch. 

Ist CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" gewolt oder ein verkehrten stage3?  Ich würde erst alles reparieren bevor neue dinge installieren.   :Razz: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

----------

